# How to block unwanted elements on Think Digit Forum.



## Gigacore (May 13, 2008)

Well, this is tutorial is not just limited to ThinkDigit forum, it can also be applied to other forums and websites as well. The reason for the title is because this forum is favorite of many people, including me (not now, though).

 Recently the forum was upgrade to the latest version of vBulletin 3.7.0. And along with that forum has got new theme as well with annoying ads in the sidebar. Everyone do not like to see their favorite site or forum in messed condition. And though if they do wish to see the forum in such condition, they never click on the ads and besides that they will be wasting their bandwidth.

 So blocking the unwanted elements is the way to go. And to block the elements you may need to say good bye to your favorite web browser and switch to Firefox to say hello again to your favorite site or forum. So download and install the latest version of *Firefox*.

 Many of you guys know how to block ads by using Add-on such as *Adblock Plus, *but I bet few doesn’t know that there are Add-ons which can “actually” block the HTML and other elements on the page while loading!

 To do that, first install adblock all the adsense or the other ads and then you need to download and install 2 Add-ons. Only one Add-on can do the job, but I recommend another one coz… I will tell you later.

 First download and install a Add-on called “*Aardvark*” from here. And then download and install another called “*R.i.P*” from here. – Short for “Remove it Permanently”
 After installing *DO NOT DO ANY EXPERIMENTS* until you read further instruction in the tutorial.

 I said one Add-on can do the job, that is *R.i.P. *You can use it to remove the elements by just performing right click on the element and by clicking on “Remove this Permanently”. But there are chances that you will R.i.P “Wanted Elements”, so that’s the reason why you need *“Aardvark”.*

*Now, Follow the steps:*
1 Open      the index page of the forum.
2. Right      click somewhere and click on “Start Aardvark”
3. Now      you can just move the mouse over elements to see their name and they blink      with the red border.
4. For      instance in digit forum, to remove the sidebar ad (in fact the sidebar      itself), the name of the element is “*topPad5*”      and it is a table.
5. And      now just move the mouse over that sidebar (*topPad5*).
6. Go to      “*RIP Advanced*” and select “*Remove from this website*”. Do this      only once.
7. And      click on “*Remove this Permanetly*”      on the previous menu. (see the screenshot below)

---------

*Since all my screenshots were deleted, I had to update them, since I've no time, I am just able to update it on my blog.. Please go to by blog to read the rest of the tutorials with screenshots.. thank you

Read the rest of the tutorial......
*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 13, 2008)

lolz
you have full support from me


----------



## hullap (May 13, 2008)

gr8  work man 
really made me laugh


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 13, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> The reason for the title is because this forum is favorite of many people, including me (not now, though).


I second.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 13, 2008)

lol....needed for newbies.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 13, 2008)

hehe Good one


----------



## Gigacore (May 13, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> lolz
> you have full support from me


Haha!

And thanks guys! I want all digitians to be happy with digit and its forum 

Leaving for now... catch ya guys tomorrow..


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

very useful..

this thread to be made as sticky and posted as ANNOUNCEMENTS


----------



## dhanusaud (May 13, 2008)

lol.........gud enough for kids.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 15, 2008)

Why is this considered such a noobie article anyway?


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2008)

any way of getting rid of this horrible eye hurting stupid text color red?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 15, 2008)

^ +1


----------



## ring_wraith (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I want the old theme back!


----------



## PcEnthu (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the well compiled guide. But we can achieve this without any addons with the inbuilt content blocking feature of Opera


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2008)

gr8 work giga.
Thanks as I am a firefox user.


----------



## ring_wraith (May 15, 2008)

Anyone know how you do this with Safari?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 15, 2008)

^
Safari just sucks.
Firefox just rocks.

Start using FF just like me.


----------



## nvidia (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for writing the tut Gigacore
Btw, is there a way to change the font colour from red to something thats nice for the eyes?


----------



## Ron (May 17, 2008)

+111111111111111
GIGA Bro..........


----------



## Ron (May 29, 2008)

hey dude rip is not compatrible with firefox 3.


----------



## spikygv (May 29, 2008)

+1 . .the new forum look $ucks . admins , please give users the choice to switch to the old theme. .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 5, 2008)

HMM....ur tut may cause DIGIT to lose their ad revenues.....


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm... Lemme guess, and u r worried about that?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 5, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> HMM....ur tut may cause DIGIT to lose their ad revenues.....



duh, u think all members will gonna click on ads ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2008)

PcEnthu said:


> Thanks for the well compiled guide. But we can achieve this without any addons with the inbuilt content blocking feature of Opera




May I know how?? As I am using Opera!


----------

